# Weight training for Archery?



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

It would seem these days that most athelites are using weight training to improve overall performance. Moving forward from that assumption...who is doing weight training to improve their archery? What specific exercises are you doing and why?

BEST Regards,

Tom


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

i know this is the FITA Section but put this question over in General or health and fitness and you should get some good responses...

IMO you need total body strength for archery starting with core and working out to shoulders back, chest legs and arms...you dont want to just workout say your drawing arm side shoulder and back muscles ... you want to stay balanced as much as possible...


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

My question is what type of weight training should I do to get my strength back? After suffering from kidney failure and having to start diaylsis last summer, I've noticed a lot of lost strength. I'm happy to be able to shoot again, but get tired quickly when shooting, which leads me to make bad shoots, not squeezing the trigger, etc. What can I do to help build my strength back? I go outside and shoot a little bit everyday, but I don't seem to be gaining strength back as quickly as I' like. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

in my opinion just shooting doesnt do it...if you want ot seriously get some strength back you need to start a strenght training regimen and start working out a few days a week full body workouts...


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Personally I have spent a lot of time in the gym weight training with the dual goal of overall strength and improved archery form/endurance.
For the majority if that time I would weight train on only one upper body part per day, abdominals, and core using body weight only each day. Target, 6 sets of 6 exercises ten reps per set. Usually had time for only 4 sets of 6 X10.

Result using weights overall strength improvement very good. Overall fitness level improvement very good. Overall mental alertness, stress reduction very good. 
Archery improvement from weight training, honestly none, and probably did more harm than good due to fatigue and loss of flexibility.
I have had much better results improving my endurance and relaxation level while shooting by using draw weight and bow mass increases as archery training tools and riding a bicycle for overall well being.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents (and ladies) -

This comes up from time to time I'm still of the opinion that weight/resistance training and/or endurance training are in no way required to excel in archery. With that, I do firmly believe that weight and endurance training should be a part of everyone's daily routine. The would include a total body workout combined with or in addition to endurance training.

You build up the "archery" muscles by shooting. More accurately, developing proper shooting form and THEN gradually increasing the draw weight while maintaining form. 

The benefits of maintaining a solid overall constitution will, in fact, make shooting and "walking the course" easier and more enjoyable, but more importantly it will make everything you do easier and more enjoyable.

That being said, I try to shoot 3 to 4 times a week for several hours at a time and lift weights 4 times a week on a moderate to heavy maintenance schedule. That doesn't include yard work/mowing and normal "stuff" around the house. Been working so far.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Foreverlabs (Sep 27, 2008)

*Weight Training for Archery*

I agree with you Tony that lawn/general house work and "honey do" stuff is really detrimental to develping one's archery skills.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

This is one of the few times I have disagreed with Viper. I think weight training is crucial to endurance, stability, and balance in archery.

In the gym 4-6 days a week (depending on the training/tournament cycle). Low weight, high rep #s, and cardio (higher weight in the "off season"). The upper body is not my primary focus (except to even out the left and right sides and help prevent shoulder injuries... and flexability, which is going away as I get older).

I can't imagine wanting to be an athlete at any level without including the gym as part of the training regime.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kj -



KJarchery said:


> I can't imagine wanting to be an athlete at any level without including the gym as part of the training regime.


Yup, this is where we disagree  . I couldn't imagine wanting to do ANYTHING without being in the best shape possible. The better all around shape you're in, the better everything is. The whole "specific training" is what I feel is over kill.


Labs -


> I agree with you Tony that lawn/general house work and "honey do" stuff is really detrimental to develping one's archery skills.


Actually there a method there too. The Mrs has been out shooting me lately ... hummm 

Viper1 out.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> Gents (and ladies) -
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that weight/resistance training and/or endurance training are in no way required to excel in archery.


I will counter this with the reverse argument. Let your strength and endurance decrease and see if you shoot any better. 

Strength and endurance is important for maintaining your quality of life. 

Training in the gym JUST to improve your archery is like intending to put your seatbelt on just before you have an accident. 

Train for strength and endurance for your entire body so that you can excel at your life activities. You'll find that archery fits into those activities quite nicely.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Greg Bouras said:


> Result using weights overall strength improvement very good. Overall fitness level improvement very good. Overall mental alertness, stress reduction very good.
> Archery improvement from weight training, honestly none, and probably did more harm than good due to fatigue and loss of flexibility.
> I have had much better results improving my endurance and relaxation level while shooting by using draw weight and bow mass increases as archery training tools...


My experience is similar to Greg's. I've been in a weightlifting program for the last two years. You'd think the dumbbell rows would serve to increase my draw strength, but it hasn't. I can be diligent with the lifting program, but if I lay off shooting for an extended period of time, my draw strength suffers.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Check out Tim Goodwins archery fitness pages http://fitforarchery.com/

I have followed his routine since Christmas time and seen my shooting improve quite a bit - up to 1240's FITA (recurve) now in competition. My shooting strength has improved since following his advice and I've managed to lose a couple of lb's too (would be more if the shoots here in the UK didnt sell home-made cakes to raise a bit more money ).

I'm of the opinion that shooting time is more important than gym time up to a certain level atleast. I'm not sure what that level is to be quite honest, but I havent hit it yet. I have 3 full body weights sessions a week, each lasting about 40 minutes - I find it more effective to keep it quicker - then about 15 minutes of high-intensity interval training cardio on off days (2-3 per week). I'm in about the best shape of my life at the moment (was very overweight as a kid). I dont go too heavy with the weights sessions, although I would love to, and could do more I dont think it would benefit my shooting much.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Correction - 2 weight sessions per week during summer. I make sure I never train in the gym the day before a competition.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Once again, Rick McKinney was pretty complete in his book "The Simple Art of Winning" and covered exercise and weight training there. I think with all the new archer books out recently, we sometimes forget that his was and still is one of the best...

John.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Ricks advice in that book is excellent. The routine he shows in there is very similar to the weight training one I use.


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Once again, Rick McKinney was pretty complete in his book "The Simple Art of Winning" and covered exercise and weight training there. I think with all the new archer books out recently, we sometimes forget that his was and still is one of the best...
> 
> John.


I just got this one and it is the best I have read yet.Easy to understand and great pictures.It has a flow which I like and appreciate!!!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Paula said:


> I just got this one and it is the best I have read yet.Easy to understand and great pictures.It has a flow which I like and appreciate!!!!!


I agree. It is a classic, and I still say that it's the most comprehensive. And yet it's still an easy read. Guess that's the advantage of a "home grown" archer like Rick writing a book on archery. He uses down to earth explanations and doesn't leave anything out...

John.


----------

